# H-Pipe or Kook Mid-pipe



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

I need advice. I plan on getting borla catback and kook headers in the near future. I was wondering what would it be better to get the Kook Mid-pipes or get an H-pipe?? I really like that deeper H-pipe sound. Is it feasible to have lets' say a "stolen fox H-pipe" along with Kook LT's??


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

It is feasible to have the h pipe and the LT's. But you would have to switch out the x pipe from the Borla catback and replace with the h pipe. The mid pipes won't be affected. I would suggest hearing this combo in person, its pretty loud!


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

CYCLONED said:


> It is feasible to have the h pipe and the LT's. But you would have to switch out the x pipe from the Borla catback and replace with the h pipe. The mid pipes won't be affected. I would suggest hearing this combo in person, its pretty loud!


Somebody told me Borla already comes with H-pipe if you get the single-side exit on the '04. I think X-pipe is only on the "dual" applications.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

You are correct, I looked at the website and the 04's do have an H pipe, so you are good to go. I wonder why the 04's have an H pipe and 05/06's have an X pipe.


----------

